# LED light fixture V/s LED lamp



## katwalatapan (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello,

I wanted to inquire whether LED light fixtures i.e. integrated solid state LED panels with separate driver are more preferable to light fixtures with medium base to install LED lamps?

Both the medium base LED lamps as well as the LED light fixtures seems to have 25,000 - 50,000 hrs. of rated life. But the LED lamps could be easily replaced rather than LED light fixtures. So I wanted to inquire which one would be preferred on initial cost and maintenance perspective. 

Thank you.


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

More preferable to who? (or is that whom).

Probably better for the supplier/installer to sell a whole new fixture when a bulb goes out.


----------



## katwalatapan (Jul 7, 2012)

By more preferable, I mean considering lamp/fixture life and maintenance features would installaing a LED light fixture or LED lamp (in an existing/new medium base luminaire) be more beneficial from maintenance point of view.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I new construction I was installing LED trims but now I have changed my tune. The LED industry changes so fast that the trim I put in a year ago might not be available a year or two later. The LED lamp will always be around.


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

katwalatapan said:


> ....more beneficial from maintenance point of view.


I would say LED lamp. Easier/cheaper to replace. As sbrn33 says, try to find a matching fixture in 2-3 years. The industry is still evolving at a rapid pace.


----------



## katwalatapan (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you very much for your comments.


----------



## jbolduan (Apr 29, 2013)

For a lot of people it depends on things like utility rebates, as most utilities want a more permanent solution that you can't revert back to older technology. If that's not an issue it depends on how much flexibility somebody wants for the future. As stated before, LED technology is changing so quickly that sometimes it becomes hard to commit to a certain technology. But as long as the lighting job you're getting is done right, a more permanent solution is preferable unless you want a system you can change in the future.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

id say led lamp is less efficient than led fixtures (better reflectors in led fixtures), but easier to replace, but someone my put regular incandescent


----------

